# Hello From Vancouver BC Canada



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Greetings Halloween fans!

Allow me to introduce myself. I will be known as SpookyDude here but am also known as Spooky on my forums which are linked from a web site I run called Vancouver Halloween

I am a designer and decorator for Special Events and Film and Television. I also design and decorate Haunted Attractions here in Vancouver.

I was awarded Best in BC by CTV in 2003 for a 7,000 Sq.Ft haunted labryinth I designed and decorated known as Potter's House of Horors.

In 2004 I was the creative & safety consultant for the project and designed & decorated The Dungeon, Area 52, parts of the Western Town. 
Click Here for Images

In 2005 I was again a creative & safety consultant and designed & decorated The Dungeon, The Tomb, Mayan Ruins, and the Pirates. 
Click Here for Images

I also design and decorate Halloween presentations for corporate events with coporate clients that include Electronic Arts.

And of course I decorate at my home every year: Check out additional assorted images of what I did last year - Click Here

I look forward to enjoying these forums with you all and to Halloween 2006!

Cheers!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work, SpookyDude! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard SpookyDude. Funny sig.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Spooky Dude, I hope you enjoy your stay with us :devil:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome to the 'hood


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hat's off to ya SpookyDude. Glad to have you here at the forum. I was checking out your decor and it is really great. Very talented. I did spot an orb in one of the pictures you had posted. It was in the assorted images that you and Micheline did for a client. It was near the fireplace. Real cool. Enjoy posting here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another welcome to "HauntForum" !


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Spooky!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! Its nice to see the Canadian head count go up - that 397 Americans and 5 Canadians now ! WOW! 

I love your pics, cant wait to hear more about your stuff!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, Vancover... I used to live there, the two years we were there was plauged by a bunch of bad storms... hmmm.  

Welcome to the fourm


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! I was just digging on your site. Pretty slick and all of this talk about Vancouver, which incidentally, is the place I really would like to live. :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, SpookyDude
Nice pics of your house and Haunts


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome from me too! You will find lots of friendly people here, I have only been here a short time myself and this place is already sucking me in. I am going to get in trouble at work because I keep tying to pop in and read posts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Spooky, your list of credits is a little lite, but I guess we can make room for you. Prepare to have you brain picked. 
All in all I think you will find this forum to be very friendly and open. The goal is to have a good time and make good props. I hope you enjoy this place as much as I do. Greetings and Welcome.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

AWESOME AVI and signature!!! now, wasnt that worth the wait!!! It was great anticipation for me!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> AWESOME AVI and signature!!! now, wasnt that worth the wait!!! It was great anticipation for me!


LOL - thanks Hellrazor, but I would rather of not have to do such a posting marathon... now I am burned out


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello spooooookyduddddde. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome SpookyDude. Thanks for sharing your links. Great looking props.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

A very belated welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the alley, SPookyDude


----------

